# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Amazon Prohibits Man from Selling over 17K Bottles of Hand Sanitizer

## Anti Federalist

*Amazon Prohibits Man from Selling over 17K Bottles of Hand Sanitizer*

https://www.breitbart.com/health/202...and-sanitizer/

AMY FURR 14 Mar 2020

A man with a huge amount of hand sanitizer in Chattanooga, Tennessee, was recently barred from selling it online.

One day after news of the first coronavirus death in the United States was reported, brothers Matt and Noah Colvin began cleaning out their local store shelves of sanitizing products, according to the New York Times.

For the next three days, Noah drove across Tennessee to Kentucky and filled a U-Haul truck with hand sanitizer and antibacterial wipes he bought from little hole-in-the-wall dollar stores in the backwoods, his brother explained, because the major metro areas were cleaned out.

Matt remained in Chattanooga to receive shipments of sanitizer and wipes he ordered online, with the intention of selling them on his Amazon account.

Mr. Colvin said he had posted 300 bottles of hand sanitizer and immediately sold them all for between $8 and $70 each, multiples higher than what he had bought them for, the article read.

However, Amazon pulled the items from his account and thousands of other listings the next day and suspended some of the sellers for their actions.

The company also warned them that if they kept running up prices, they would lose their accounts entirely.

Thursday, an Amazon spokesperson told CBS News that there was no place for price gouging on its website and that the company was disappointed people were trying to raise prices during the global health crisis.

Price gouging is a clear violation of our policies, unethical, and in some areas, illegal. In addition to terminating these third party accounts, we welcome the opportunity to work directly with states attorneys general to prosecute bad actors, the spokesperson commented.

Wednesday, Amazon informed sellers of its decision to restrict who could sell health and sanitation products on its third-party Marketplace platform, according to the Verge.

The note read:

You are receiving this message because you are currently selling, or have previously sold, products such as disposable face masks, hand sanitizers, disinfecting wipes/sprays, isopropyl alcohol or related products. We have implemented more stringent requirements to sell these products in our store and as a result, your offers have been removed. *We are not accepting applications to sell these products at this time.*

However, Matt does not see his actions as price gouging because while he charged $20 for two bottles of Purell whose retail prices were $1 each, he claimed that people forget his price includes labor, Amazons fees, and about $10 for shipping costs.

I honestly feel like its a public service, he commented, referring to cities where the products are most in demand.

Now, Matt said because of all the backlash he is unsure about what he will do with his 17,700 bottles of hand sanitizer.

From being in a situation where what Ive got coming and going could potentially put my family in a really good place financially to What the heck am I going to do with all of this? he concluded.

----------


## Anti Federalist

So now, instead of some people having products that they want or need, *nobody* has any.

----------


## dannno

They'll probably just sell them on ebay.

----------


## Krugminator2

Reading the comments on Twitter on this confirms my belief in how stupid 90% of the population is.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

If this seller was a Wall St crony, they would be allowed to keep selling, and then get a government bailout when they ran out of stock.

----------


## TheTexan

Does he have any toilet paper he's willing to sell?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

He should accept Bitcoin.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> They'll probably just sell them on ebay.


From a private property perspective, Amazon is free to not allow any seller they don’t want to allow. Competition could then step in, if they want to. They always have the option of creating their own website and selling directly to willing buyers.

----------


## oyarde

> They'll probably just sell them on ebay.


That's what I would do , open the auction at my cost . I would never have gone to amazon .

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Fake story to stir politics. the top 1 percent are smart enough to do this

----------


## fedupinmo

> So now, instead of some people having products that they want or need, *nobody* has any.


I know where there are 17,000 bottles they are free to buy, because free enterprise.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Well, that's unfortunate, Amazon bowing to popular pressure.




> Reading the comments on Twitter on this confirms my belief in how stupid 90% of the population is.

----------


## jmdrake

What the local stores should have done to prevent this.

----------


## jmdrake

> However, Matt does not see his actions as price gouging because while he charged $20 for two bottles of Purell whose retail prices were $1 each, he claimed that people forget his price includes labor, Amazon’s fees, and about $10 for shipping costs.


Ummmm....no.  As someone who's done Amazon FBA I know that he could ship a lot of hand sanitizer in one box so his shipping cost per bottle would be much less than $10.  




> “I honestly feel like it’s a public service,” he commented, referring to cities where the products are most in demand.
> 
> Now, Matt said because of all the backlash he is unsure about what he will do with his 17,700 bottles of hand sanitizer.
> 
> “From being in a situation where what I’ve got coming and going could potentially put my family in a really good place financially to ‘What the heck am I going to do with all of this?’” he concluded.


Well he could sell it on eBay or set up his own Shoppify store, but NOW he will be totally hosed on the shipping costs.  He should sell on Craigslist.

----------


## jmdrake

Now trending on YouTube.

----------


## phill4paul

> Now trending on YouTube.


  Good luck finding Purell.

----------


## tod evans

Lacquer thinner is pretty effective.

----------


## jmdrake

> Good luck finding Purell.


Hence the video.  How to make your own.  You need alcohol and some type of moisturizing gel.  In a pinch vodka and hair gel will do.  That is...until more people watch this video.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Hence the video.  How to make your own.  You need alcohol and some type of moisturizing gel.  In a pinch vodka and hair gel will do.  That is...until more people watch this video.


It's got to be at least 120 proof, I believe.

----------


## tfurrh

> AMY FURR


There're some who have no H. They aren't real Furrhs

----------


## dokkie

I wont be mad of they'd nationalized that company. They should be support free exchange of good and services and if not? Then let the state take it over.

----------


## tfurrh

> I wont be mad of they'd nationalized that company. They should be support free exchange of good and services and if not? Then let the state take it over.


But if Obama nationalized it all bets are off

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...
> Well he could sell it on eBay or set up his own Shoppify store, but NOW he will be totally hosed on the shipping costs.  He should sell on Craigslist.


Too late for that. He donated 2/3 of it to a church, before the government confiscated the other 1/3.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I wont be mad of they'd nationalized that company. They should be support free exchange of good and services and if not? Then let the state take it over.




If Walmart refuses to let you sell your cat sweaters in their store, that's not cause to nationalize them.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

You know, it occurs to me that Amazon might have done this in reaction to states imposing price controls. 

Amazon is already persona non grata with a lot of states over sales tax.

Maybe they're trying to preempt state orders fixing prices on their site?

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Bump

Okay so everyone has heard of the possible upcoming food shortages. What happens if a person takes the initiative to buy lots of something and sell it for an inflated price when it becomes scarce? Is that price gouging or a smart business decision based on supply and demand?

----------


## acptulsa

> Bump
> 
> Okay so everyone has heard of the possible upcoming food shortages. What happens if a person takes the initiative to but lots of something and sell it for an inflated price when it becomes scarce? Is that price gouging or a smart business decision based on supply and demand?


Depends how much of the profit he or she kicks back to politicians.

----------

